# What is a Silk Zhanchi and what is the difference compared to a normal Zhanchi?



## TheNinjaCuber (Jun 24, 2012)

is it good?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 25, 2012)

A Zhanchi Silk is a cube modified by the store The Cubicle(http://thecubicle.us/zhanchi-silk-p-46.html). It is lubed with their house lube, and is quite, well, silky in feel. It comes quite quiet and a bit over-lubed, but breaks into a faster cube that retains a bit of the gumminess from previous Dayan models, most notably the Guhong. The cube cuts corners as well, if not better, than a standard lubed Zhanchi. The biggest difference, however, is the gummy feeling. It feels a lot more stable, and has less speed than the regular Zhanchi(this is really personal preference, but I tend to like my cubes a bit slower than their maximum potential). The core, however, should be cleaned approximately two months after use, because of the amount of lube the store uses in the cube. From that point on, it becomes your own responsibility to lube in, and I'd highly suggest using their own house lube(http://thecubicle.us/lubicle-house-lube-p-62.html) to do so. It's best to buy this cube if you're not too handy with modifying, or if you want to test it as a main. However, I would not recommend this cube if you're slower(sup-40), nor would I recommend any Dayan cube in general, as the corner-cutting abilities will hurt your turning accuracy.

If you were satisfied with the product, feel free to buy their One-Hand Zhanchi, as it feels very similar when 3x3 OH practicing.


----------



## ncube (Jun 25, 2012)

Good if you like Zhanchis. I prefer Guhongs, but I think they're pretty good.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 25, 2012)

Cool Guhong forever. Love my Silk too.

EDIT: and my OH Zhanchi.


----------



## TheNinjaCuber (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, i just saw this cube on youtube so i was quiet wondering about this. thanks a lot for the reply! I have one more question for you if you would like to answer me again. For all the modded cubes being sold online (lubix zhanchi, silk zhanchi, force cube zhanchi, camcuber's zhanchi, etc.) which zhanchi do you think it's the best regardless on the prize? What about for guhong?(v1 or v2)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 25, 2012)

TheNinjaCuber said:


> Well, i just saw this cube on youtube so i was quiet wondering about this. thanks a lot for the reply! I have one more question for you if you would like to answer me again. For all the modded cubes being sold online (lubix zhanchi, silk zhanchi, force cube zhanchi, camcuber's zhanchi, etc.) which zhanchi do you think it's the best regardless on the prize? What about for guhong?(v1 or v2)



It really depends on your turning style. However, the Lubix Cubes(only get the cubes that they mod heavily[Ultimate Zhanchi, Fusion, and Elite], the others are done easily by hand, and for a cheaper price. Do buy their lube, however.), Force Cube(although the idea was good, it has yet to be solidified; stay away for now), and camcuber's Zhanchi(he adds $20 for lube and stickers, not worth it at all unless you have a LOT of money to burn) are not worth your time. The Cubicle's OH Zhanchi is probably the only modded cube I would 100% recommend, and their other cubes if you don't like modding.

And just stay away from Atomic Cubes.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 10, 2012)

What mods do they do to it?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 10, 2012)

YddEd said:


> What mods do they do to it?



They do a 48-point edge mod, a 48-point corner mod, a center mod, and maybe some other things.

And they lube it REALLY well.


----------



## fierceflaws (Mar 5, 2015)

"...nor would I recommend any Dayan cube in general, as the corner-cutting abilities will hurt your turning accuracy."

I'm confused, firstly. I don't really know what you mean by turning accuracy. Secondly, I'm concerned because I'm definitely still sub-40 (I've been cubing for 48 hours and still struggle with the LL, though my F2L is okayish without looking up the Fridrich algs), and I have ordered a Dayan Zhanchi 2x2 (50 mm) and 3x3 (same brand). Will I regret my purchase?!


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 5, 2015)

fierceflaws said:


> "...nor would I recommend any Dayan cube in general, as the corner-cutting abilities will hurt your turning accuracy."
> 
> I'm confused, firstly. I don't really know what you mean by turning accuracy. Secondly, I'm concerned because I'm definitely still sub-40 (I've been cubing for 48 hours and still struggle with the LL, though my F2L is okayish without looking up the Fridrich algs), and I have ordered a Dayan Zhanchi 2x2 (50 mm) and 3x3 (same brand). Will I regret my purchase?!



You'll be fine. The Dayan 2x2 is widely considered one of the best on the market, and the Zhanchi is a great cube. I think the concern is that the available corner cutting will make you not need to turn accurately, which will hurt you later on. Just make sure to keep working on your turn accuracy, and you'll be fine.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 5, 2015)

fierceflaws said:


> "...nor would I recommend any Dayan cube in general, as the corner-cutting abilities will hurt your turning accuracy."
> 
> I'm confused, firstly. I don't really know what you mean by turning accuracy. Secondly, I'm concerned because I'm definitely still sub-40 (I've been cubing for 48 hours and still struggle with the LL, though my F2L is okayish without looking up the Fridrich algs), and I have ordered a Dayan Zhanchi 2x2 (50 mm) and 3x3 (same brand). Will I regret my purchase?!



I agree with supercavitation but look at the time stamp next time. The dayan 2x2 is a good purchase (I want to get one myself) and the zanchi is decent but probably not right for you if you have only been cubing for 2 days. Plus there are much better cubes out now if you are just going for maximum potential. The only fault with the zanchi is that it's old and outdated. 

DISCLAIMER: I don't own a zanchi so this is all off of information I have gathered over the last year or so


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 5, 2015)

Haha that 3 year necro. I really hope you helped him make up his mind.


----------



## Doof (Mar 6, 2015)

Zhanchi is a fine cube. For beginners or anyone. Most cubes today take most of their design cues from the zhanchi. It may not be perfect, but it is an amazing cube. And it is fine for anyone. Just learn how to tension and lube and you'll be fine.


----------



## CuberCritic (Mar 10, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Plus there are much better cubes out now if you are just going for maximum potential. The only fault with the zanchi is that it's old and outdated.



I wouldn't say that the ZhanChi is old and outdated. It is older, yes; but I keep a ZhanChi close by when I want to solve. I personally use the FangShi Shuang Ren II for my main, but I think the ZhanChi is a good starter cube. It's a good cube overall and I still have nothing but good things to say about it.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2015)

CuberCritic said:


> I wouldn't say that the ZhanChi is old and outdated. It is older, yes; but I keep a ZhanChi close by when I want to solve. I personally use the FangShi Shuang Ren II for my main, but I think the ZhanChi is a good starter cube. It's a good cube overall and I still have nothing but good things to say about it.



I didn't say it was bad just there are newer better cubes. As doof said the zanchi is where most designs are derived from. But they have gotten better. For beginners I would say get a Guanlong as it's 3 bucks and decent.

That being said I don't own a zanchi and it is all up to personal preference


----------

